# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  Sony ericsson c510 ΔΙπλη οθονη

## thabibikas

καλησπερα. εχω το Sony ericsson c510. εδω και πολυ καιρο μου δουλευει ποτε κανονικα και ποτε η οθονη χωριζεται σε 2 μικροτερες. Εκανα update  αλλα δεν εγινε τιποτα. αλλαξα οθονη αλλα παλι τα ιδια. εχετε να προτεινεται κατι?

----------


## rep

ανοιξε το αν μπορεις καθαρισε λιγο τον κονεκτορα της οθονης επανω στην πλακετα βαλε λιγο flux και ψεκασε τον με θερμο αερα ΧΩΡΙΣ να λιωσει ,100% επιτυχια.....

----------


## thabibikas

ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη σου φιλε μου ,αλλα το δοκιμασα μολις τωρα αλλα παλι τα ιδια

----------


## rep

οσες φορες το εκανα δουλεψε.διπλα ακριβως στον κονεκτορα εχει ενα εξαρτημα με ποδια απο τις δυο μεριες,καποιο απο ολα δεν παει στον κονεκτορα ,μετρα με το πολυμετρο και βρες το.

----------


## thabibikas

τι ειναι ακριβως ειναι αυτο το εξαρτημα?? smd? ολοκληρωμενο τι? κ οταν το βρω τι να κανω?

----------


## thabibikas

ναι το βρηκα. εννοεις καποιο απο τα pin του οτι δεν παει στον κοννεκτορα. οκ μολισ βρω ποιο ειναι τι κανω?

----------


## rep

smd ειναι δεν εχω service manual τωρα νομιζω πηνιο ειναι.'η το αλλαζεις ' η ενωνεις τα δυο ακρα.

----------


## thabibikas

ενα ολοκηλρωμενο εχει με 6 ποδαρακια. τι εννοεισ να εννοσω τα 2 ακρα. η να το αλλαξω? που θα το βρω? σε ευχαριστω πολυ που καθεσαι και ασχολεισαι με το θεμα μου.

----------


## rep

θα σου στειλω το πρωι φωτο με το εξαρτημα.αλλα ξαναλεω οτι μαλλον πρεπει να ξανακαθαρισεις τον κονεκτορα και να τον ψεκασεις.

----------


## thabibikas

ok ευχαριστω πολυ. περιμενω την φωτο σου, να εισαι καλα.!

----------


## marioland

> ανοιξε το αν μπορεις καθαρισε λιγο τον κονεκτορα της οθονης επανω στην πλακετα βαλε λιγο flux και ψεκασε τον με θερμο αερα ΧΩΡΙΣ να λιωσει ,100% επιτυχια.....


Ποση θερμοκρασια θελει στο θερμο αερα για να μη λιωσει ? Κατι δοκιμες που εκανα σε κονεκτορες  με θερμο αερα δεν εμεινε τπτ ορθιο απο τον κονεκτορα. Εχει σημασια ποιος τυπος ειναι ?(κουμπωτος ή με ασφάλεια? ) Κολλητηρι λεπτο με flux στις επαφες ειναι ασφαλεστερο για τα πλαστικα τους ?

----------


## rep

Μαριε δεν μετρησα την θερμοκρασια.στον auoye 850 που εχω βαζω στο 4-5 αερα και 4,5 θερμοκρασια.

----------


## thabibikas

επειδη δεν εχω θερμο αερα, με το κολλητηρι πως μπορω να 
το κανω? ειναι με κουμπωμα

----------


## agis68

με το κολλητήρι ειναι δύσκολο (οχι ακατόρθωτο) γιατί είναι πολύ λεπτοδουλια....με θερμο αερα με δυο ταχύτητες βαλε το στο χαμηλότερο αν εχει ρυθμιστή θερμοκρασίας βάλε το στους 100 βαθμους

----------


## rep

> επειδη δεν εχω θερμο αερα, με το κολλητηρι πως μπορω να 
> το κανω? ειναι με κουμπωμα


και πως εκανες αυτο που σου ειπα χωρις θερμο αερα?????

----------


## thabibikas

με flux και πιστολακι για τα μαλλια? χαζομαρα εκανα ε?

----------


## rep

βαλτο στον φουρνο μικροκυματων 'η στην τοστιερα....

----------


## thabibikas

στο φουρνο μικροκυμματων? δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος για ολα τα αλλα? αν οχι και πως θα το βαλω. αφου το ψεκασω πρωτα με flux?

----------


## rep

ΟΧΙ ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΠΛΑΚΑ ΚΑΝΩ.

----------


## thabibikas

βρηκα θερμο αερα... εβαλα flux. εφτιαξε η οθονη για λιγο και μετα αργησε να αναβοσβηνει κ το κινητο μυρισε. καηκε μαλλον  :frown:  γιατι τι εκανα?

----------


## thabibikas

καμια απαντηση??

----------


## alfadex

πιστεύω χάνεις το καιρό σου, ααααμα μύρισε  κιολας .....

----------


## thabibikas

βρηκα αλλο πλακετακι ολοκληρο και ολα μια χαρα  :Smile:

----------

